# Candidate to the local government of..



## scande

I would like to translate these two sentences into finnish:



_Candidate to the local government of...

12 commitments to recuperate the enthusiasm in the town




_These two sentences are included in a political manifesto in relationship with the local elections of a municipality.

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## fennofiili

Mahdotonta kääntää. Ajatus puuttuu.


----------



## scande

Could you translate into English, please¡
Thank you¡


----------



## Spongiformi

scande said:


> Candidate to the local government of...



Ehdokas _[jonkun paikkakunnan]_ paikallishallintoon.

Ehdokas paikallishallintoon _[jollakin paikkakunnalla]_.

You have to realise you can't smoothly take a stock sentence and insert the name of any town or municipality in the Finnish language. The name has to get declined accordingly.

_


scande said:



			12 commitments to recuperate the enthusiasm in the town
		
Click to expand...

_
12 sitoumusta elvyttää innokkuutta kaupungissa.

That doesn't actually sound like something anybody would say, at least in Finnish. But then again, politicians are always using exaggerating words and whole sentences, so who knows. In any case, normally one would tie such statements to a specific subject. Such as:

12 sitoumusta elvyttää elinkeinoelämää kaupungissa. (Invigorate business.)
12 sitoumusta elvyttää kulttuurielämää kaupungissa. (Invigorate cultural life.)
12 sitoumusta elvyttää työllisyyttä kaupungissa. (Invigorate employment.)


----------



## scande

Thank u very much!!!!!


----------

